# Liberals salivating for a ban on football; Chicago Tribune.



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

Saving American football - Chicago Tribune

Liberalism has set it's sights on anything traditionally manly in society. Guns, the military, the police, testosterone, big fast cars, big dogs, smoking, fatty foods, sport fighting.

It was only a matter of time before they came after football. 

This ObamaLand liberal in the link is foaming at the mouth at the thought of one day having football banned. I suspect he'll find pleny of Dem voters who agree.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 6, 2012)

You are an idiot.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> You are an idiot.



great comeback


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> You are an idiot.


No, the writer of that article is an idiot, along with most lefty libtards socialist fools.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

But the drive to ban football is beginning in the liberal minds across America.

Football is a nasty, violent game full of masculinity, lifting weights, screaming coaches. Things like coach mandated hair cuts, strict discipline. Extremely judgemental attitudes. Little tolerance for weakness or whining. A demand to push through pain, to get ONLY what you earn. Awards for violent hits and gaining victory over another man.

Yes, a culture that liberals were born to hate.


----------



## PredFan (May 6, 2012)

That is one dumbass liberal. Junior Seau killed himself because he couldn't figure out how to live outside of the game. Period. Liberals will never let a good crisis go to waste.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

PredFan said:


> That is one dumbass liberal. Junior Seau killed himself because he couldn't figure out how to live outside of the game. Period. Liberals will never let a good crisis go to waste.



Yep. Some football players have trouble with finding a new identity. Kinda like when soldiers or cops retire, and they have trouble adjusting to a new life. Very tragic.

But, no reason to ban the sport. Liberals are gonna try though. Notice I didn't say Democrats, because Liberal Republican Jon McCain once tried to ban UFC (mixed martial arts) which medical evidence shows is FAR safer than boxing, football or hockey.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 6, 2012)

The thread' link features a Chicago Tribune writer who writes about how football injuries/concussions have led to the premature deaths of two football players due to the psychologic impact of brain injuries.  He concludes, if football continues to deal with the violence hits it will die.  Well he's not a real football fan at all.  Whether he's a liberal, leading other liberals to end the NFL or not is a bizarre conjecture.

The writer under attack for being a liberal also wrote the following piece;
*Daley pension deal: You've got to be kidding*
Daley pension deal: You've got to be kidding - chicagotribune.com

And he's a liberal?


----------



## Listening (May 6, 2012)

How long has football been around.

How many players have committed suicide compared to the rest of society.

Are they going to outlaw Rock Bands too ????  I am sure the Nirvana crowd would be for that 

Two key figures and this guy thinks he has a case.

Moron.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

If he's writing for the Chicago Tribune, one can bet he's not a conservative.


----------



## SniperFire (May 6, 2012)

Liberals want to ban football now?

That's unamerican.


Spread the word.


----------



## chanel (May 6, 2012)

Wow - another example of the pussification of America.

The guy committed suicide. Lots of college students do as well. Maybe we should ban college.

There are a lot of dangerous professions. Could this be just the beginning?


----------



## Misty (May 6, 2012)

I made this point yesterday. The libs are going after football and Jr. Seau's brain may lead the way. 

"Suicide Victim Junior Seau&#8217;s Brain May Be Studied and a Look at Five Other NFL Suicides

By Kristin Watt | Yahoo! Contributor Network*&#8211;*16 hours ago
AdChoices

Junior Seau retired from the NFL in 2010 after approximately 20 years in the sport. He had been drafted in 1990. Just two years after he retired, the linebacker was found dead of a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the chest on Wednesday, May 2, 2012. His family may allow Seau's brain to be examined. Although there were reports indicating that his family had agreed to allow the research, it is now being reported that the family is reconsidering. Unfortunately, his suicide is far from unique among former NFL players. Statistics seem to indicate that former NFL players are approximately six times more likely to commit suicide. Here is a look at five other players who also committed suicide."

Suicide Victim Junior Seau


----------



## Sarah G (May 6, 2012)

Oh yeah.  Now we have the war on football..


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> But the drive to ban football is beginning in the liberal minds across America.
> 
> Football is a nasty, violent game full of masculinity, lifting weights, screaming coaches. Things like coach mandated hair cuts, strict discipline. Extremely judgemental attitudes. Little tolerance for weakness or whining. A demand to push through pain, to get ONLY what you earn. Awards for violent hits and gaining victory over another man.
> 
> Yes, a culture that liberals were born to hate.


Who said anything about banning football other than Rush Limbaugh?  The gist of the article is parents may decide to keep their kids out of the sport because of the chance of injury.  That's not a ban; that's parents trying to protect their kids.  There are lots of people working to make the game safer with better equipment and enforcement of rules that prevent teams from paying players to injury their opponents. That doesn't mean they want to banned football; that just means they want to make the game safer and promote sportsmanship, something that just about everyone in the game wants.


----------



## Lovebears65 (May 6, 2012)

Let Obama try to ban Football he would be toast so fast. There is a lot of football fans that would not go for that one bit !!  They already regulate it so much they might as well play flag football as it is..


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

If they wanna play a safe game that has great sportsmanship, they can play soccer.

Football is a violent, ruthless game that wont tolerate losers or softness. Leave it alone.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

Liberals have a list of things that are traditionally full of machismo that they hate. Football is one of them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> You are an idiot.



True, given the fact the vast majority of liberals are football fans.


----------



## chanel (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Liberals have a list of things that are traditionally full of machismo that they hate. Football is one of them.



Fathers are another.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2012)

Among the more idiotic aspects of this thread is there is absolutely no way to ban football legislatively.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot.
> ...



Why would they support a sport that goes so hardly against everything they believe in?

Football has absolutely NO care for diversity. Look at its players, especially in college. Mostly black, a few white. Almost no asians or hispanics. Doesn't reflect society at large.

Football has no "share the wealth" mentality. It's winner take all. And it's violent. It is also very intolerant of gays, and only in recent years has any form of womens football existed, but not in HS, college or NFL.

In college football, the "workers" dont get anything, while the rich school rakes in billions of dollars.

Its a very violent game, didn't I mention, and we know liberals hate violence. The coaches work 80-90 hour work weeks. Breaking every labor law known to man. Merit is based only on performance. There is no affirmative action in picking players. No spreading the wealth when winning games. Its ultimate survival of the fittest......and liberals support this?

I dont get it. WHy would a liberal support an activity that goes against everything they believe in?

Nah. Just like other bastions of manliness in Western culture....liberals have their sights set on this sport.


----------



## bucs90 (May 6, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Among the more idiotic aspects of this thread is there is absolutely no way to ban football legislatively.



Sure there is.

Southern Methodist University had is football program put on the "death penatly" after school, NCAA and government officials investigated and shut it down.

Dog and chicken fighting are "sports" that were banned.

Mixed Martial Arts (UFC style fights) were BANNED in most states until 2005 when $$$ started to flow. The state of New York still has not passed legislation allowing UFC there, which is why MSG hasn't hosted one yet. They do, however, forsee this coming.

Sports can indeed be banned. We're talking liberals here. They've banned salt, lemonade stands and baggy pants. They'll find a way.


----------



## Inthemiddle (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Saving American football - Chicago Tribune
> 
> Liberalism has set it's sights on anything traditionally manly in society. Guns, the military, the police, testosterone, big fast cars, big dogs, smoking, fatty foods, sport fighting.
> 
> ...



You should read links before you post them.  Nowhere does the author suggest that football be banned. He argues that pro football is dying because the inherent dangers will be a deterrent to new people joining the sport.


----------



## Inthemiddle (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> If they wanna play a safe game that has great sportsmanship, they can play soccer.
> 
> Football is a violent, ruthless game that wont tolerate losers or softness. Leave it alone.



Don't know much about soccer, do ya?


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2012)

PredFan said:


> That is one dumbass liberal. Junior Seau killed himself because he couldn't figure out how to live outside of the game. Period. Liberals will never let a good crisis go to waste.




To be fair, we don't know why he killed himself. In any case, there is no need to worry that football will be banned.


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > If they wanna play a safe game that has great sportsmanship, they can play soccer.
> ...



Are you suggesting that soccer is violent and ruthless?


----------



## Lakhota (May 6, 2012)

'SNL' Skewers 'Fox And Friends' With Bin Laden Anniversary Coverage (VIDEO)


----------



## The T (May 6, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> 'SNL' Skewers 'Fox And Friends' With Bin Laden Anniversary Coverage (VIDEO)


 

SNL...REAL News Source there!


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Football has no "share the wealth" mentality.





Actually, it literally does.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 6, 2012)

Damnit! You nutters are stupid.


----------



## Inthemiddle (May 6, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > bucs90 said:
> ...



You don't know much about soccer either, do you?    I've never seen a guy get his ear torn his head while playing football. I've seen it with soccer, though.  Many years ago I dated a girl who played college soccer. That girl really loved the game, and she was damn good too.  After the ninth concussion her doctor ordered her to give up the game.  After the eleventh, he informed the school.  Such a shame.  That girl had international potential.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...



I used to think that soccer was a "nice" game too. That is until my daughter was "drafted" to be the goalkeeper for her HS team. I went to several games. My opinion of the sport was quickly changed. These girls are tough and the game gets nasty.


----------



## Unkotare (May 6, 2012)

Inthemiddle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Inthemiddle said:
> ...




So you are trying to say that soccer is violent and ruthless? You really want to do that to yourself?


----------



## Flopper (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> If they wanna play a safe game that has great sportsmanship, they can play soccer.
> 
> Football is a violent, ruthless game that wont tolerate losers or softness. Leave it alone.


In the most recent NEISS survey, soccer continued to have one of the higher numbers of annual injuries. In the year, the estimated incidents of soccer-related injury were at a high 198,679.

My niece played soccer in high school and college.  She has had two knee operations and still has problems.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 6, 2012)

> You should read links before you post them.



Why? When lying about liberals is so much easier.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 6, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Saving American football - Chicago Tribune
> 
> Liberalism has set it's sights on anything traditionally manly in society. Guns, the military, the police, testosterone, big fast cars, big dogs, smoking, fatty foods, sport fighting.
> 
> ...



Did you even read the article?   There is plenty of research showing the damages to the brains of football players.   You wantto celebrate this??

"The NFL's data shows 154 concussions -- from practices or games -- were reported from the start of the preseason through the eighth week of the 2010 regular season."
from:  Reported concussions up 21 percent from 2009 - ESPN

154 concussions??  You think this is acceptable for our entertainment??  Do you know what repeated concussion do to the human brain?



Now I am not saying ban football, and neither did the author of the article you posted.  But we need to find some way to protect these kids.


----------



## bobcollum (May 7, 2012)

Well the fail-level of this thread appears to have been properly addressed.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 7, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Saving American football - Chicago Tribune
> 
> Liberalism has set it's sights on anything traditionally manly in society. Guns, the military, the police, testosterone, big fast cars, big dogs, smoking, fatty foods, sport fighting.
> 
> ...



wow, and the story is just chock full of lies and accusations based on lies.

the tribune has completely gone to shit 

much like the dnc

so my surprise has been quelled.


----------



## ginscpy (May 7, 2012)

They way football is going - every game will look like the NFL Pro Bowl.

(NFL thinking of getting rid othe the thing)

All major league all-star games should be gotten rid of IMO.


----------



## samjones (May 13, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> Mixed Martial Arts (UFC style fights) were BANNED in most states until 2005 when $$$ started to flow. The state of New York still has not passed legislation allowing UFC there, which is why MSG hasn't hosted one yet. They do, however, forsee this coming.
> 
> Sports can indeed be banned. We're talking liberals here. They've banned salt, lemonade stands and baggy pants. They'll find a way.



Football will die a slow death.  First Pop Warner leagues will disappear and flag football won't be a game that is offered by the local Y.  Suburban parents won't let their kids play.  Then middle schools won't offer it.  Then high schools in the Northeast will stop offering it and other areas of the country will follow.

It's dangerous for kids.  There's no denying that and we're only a couple of juicy news stories away from seeing PTA's call for it to be banned.  There was a time when high school boxing teams were common.  And college.  Now they simply don't exist.

As time goes on, football for minors will become like boxing.... and club sport enjoyed by very few.  Municipalities will ban the any kind of football contest that charges admission or advertises.  Eventually they'll treat unsanctioned full contact football games as simple battery charges - just like they would with  boxing now. 

It's patently stupid to think that football's death is somehow related to political leanings.


----------



## Unkotare (May 13, 2012)

samjones said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Mixed Martial Arts (UFC style fights) were BANNED in most states until 2005 when $$$ started to flow. The state of New York still has not passed legislation allowing UFC there, which is why MSG hasn't hosted one yet. They do, however, forsee this coming.
> ...




Not gonna happen.


----------



## Peach (May 13, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> You are an idiot.



Remember, all great athletes SMOKE.  And eliminating testosterone would destroy the people of America; thus "liberals" MUST want to do so. ( are those long ago LSD experiments being attempted AGAIN, on those to the right of David Duke?)


----------



## candycorn (May 14, 2012)

bucs90 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot.
> ...



It was honest.


----------



## candycorn (May 14, 2012)

Flopper said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > If they wanna play a safe game that has great sportsmanship, they can play soccer.
> ...



Men play football.
Real men play soccer.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2021)

And football is still here.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

Big dogs and fat I would exclude from this list. A big dog speaks of lack of man's confidence in his abilities, big dogs are loved by perverts, they stink and eat feces. Instead of a dog, you need to put a bull or a horse here, these animals directly personify the image of a man. And this is traditional for the men of America, there are rodeos and cowboy races.

Fatty foods are not conducive to the formation of an adequate male body.
Instead, milk and honey, the traditional food of the heroes, are suitable


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 2, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Big dogs and fat I would exclude from this list. A big dog speaks of lack of man's confidence in his abilities, big dogs are loved by perverts, they stink and eat feces. Instead of a dog, you need to put a bull or a horse here, these animals directly personify the image of a man.
> 
> Fatty foods are not conducive to the formation of an adequate male body.
> Instead, milk and honey, the traditional food of the heroes, are suitable


Keep mewling, ignorant weakling.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

Someone sees here a smelly lustful dog or bacon? I do not see

If we are talking about the traditional culture of America's men.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

American spirit of freedom and masculinity






*And real men only smoke red*


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

Girls in pants minus everything traditionally masculine in America lol. They want Eurotolerance

"Fearless Girl is meant to "send a message" about workplace gender diversity and encourage companies to recruit women to their boards"


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 2, 2021)

bucs90 said:


> Saving American football - Chicago Tribune
> 
> Liberalism has set it's sights on anything traditionally manly in society. Guns, the military, the police, testosterone, big fast cars, big dogs, smoking, fatty foods, sport fighting.
> 
> ...



It's nothing to do with democrats  idiot.  
Here's a violent game.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Here's a violent game.


It is immediately obvious that you have never played English football. There are tough moments there, but mostly it's boring running around, which makes men with eggs fall asleep. About the same as for English boxing and Dagestan MMA.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

English boxing has already won in the United States.
Once upon a time there were guys with eggs, they fought in the days of Dempsey, remained men in the days of Marciano and Foreman's debut, but after Ali it was already boxing holes.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

Once they wore gloves only to cushion blows, and not to hide. Clinches were apparently considered a generally shameful maneuver.
In general, clinching in boxing looks ridiculous. It looks like boxing is a cut of something like Muay Thai, where clinching is a logical offensive grab under the knee kick. Or it could have been a grip for throw. In boxing, it could not appear, it's just legacy.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 2, 2021)

By the way, CrossFit is also an American pride of our time, and it is a very masculine, military-oriented sport. The fact that many women are now involved in it is just a comedy of politicians. Europeans are poorly adapted to CrossFit and lack a professional army.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> By the way, CrossFit is also an American pride of our time, and it is a very masculine, military-oriented sport. The fact that many women are now involved in it is just a comedy of politicians. Europeans are poorly adapted to CrossFit and lack a professional army.


Is that a 'sport'? I thought it was just an exercise program.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> . Clinches were apparently considered a generally shameful maneuver.
> ......


When?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Once they wore gloves only to cushion blows, and not to hide. .....


The gloves are there to protect the fighters hands.


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Is that a 'sport'?


yes, it is a full-fledged competitive sport in the spirit of the athletic Olympic all-around


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> When?


until about the 60s.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> And football is still here.


True, but they are trying to ruin it through rules and protesting


----------



## rupol2000 (Oct 5, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> The gloves are there to protect the fighters hands.


Тell this to Ali, who stood by the ropes for several rounds and hid in gloves. All he needed was his mother's skirt
But in general, a fighter with weak brushes should not fight but water the flowers in the garden, they made the wrong choice of profession


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 6, 2021)

bucs90 said:


> great comeback



Liberals are HUGE football fans. But the concussion thing is definitely a problem, as is sexually abusing your staff or players. 

Having said that, what parent wants to put their child in a sport that results in their sons having crippling brain injuries?  Ditto hockey.  

Then there’s the sexual abuse of players including the Black Hawks player who was assaulted by a coach, who they gave a good letter of reference to. The coach is now in jail for assaulting a high school kid at his next coaching job. 

The US Gymnastics Federation and the FBI covering up decades of sexual abuse of its female athletes by the Team Physician.  These girls were children who were told this was a “treatment” when they complained. More than 20 years of complaints.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 6, 2021)

bucs90 said:


> great comeback


True, nonetheless.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2021)

rupol2000 said:


> Тell this to Ali, .....


Do you EVER have the slightest idea what you are talking about before you post your nonsense?


----------

